# What direction for rods on the roof?



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Have a Yakima Ski carrier that I plan to use 2 weeks from now to transport some surf rods down to the OBX from central PA. Tip forward or butt forward? I'm thinking butt forward but i'm not sure. What's your opinion? Thanks for the advice! PJ


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think it really matters.

A few guys I know choose on what's more expensive/important to them - the rod or reel.

Your $700 Saltiga or Van Staal or your $400 Lami or WRI? 

One thing I do know is that a gull will break a rod tip when you hit one driving over the Bonner Bridge at 50mph.

And I still carry mine tips forward ... .


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

reels off, butt forward for the long haul...


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't know wha kinda rods you are hauling,,, but if you would be sick if a stone or big bug or some kinda of road trash knocked an insert out of one the guides, buy you some 4 inch pvc tubes and put the rods in them to make the long haul.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Jack -- kids foam swim noodles, partially slit, can offer some protection to your rods for the trip


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Mama, great idea. To clairfy the custom rods from Walt D and Barry will be riding inside with me. I will try the swim noodles for them.My older factory heavers wiill be on the roof while enroute from PA. On the beach they'll be in a small rear rack that I have now and a new Shooter Rack sometime this spring/summer. Jack


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

Butts in the rear, my racks are only 5 feet apart so putting them in tip first would allow them to flex with the wind and weight of the butt.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Depends on your set up. IF the set up allows it would be better to have the tips to the rear, but you don;t want the tips hanging out past the end of your vehicle, and as stated earlier you can't have the butts out so far past the ski rack that the weight of the butt hanging off the end causes flex issues.

My set up dictates that I carry mine tip forward, so far no problems.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Mine travel butts forward (handles actually rest slightly above the roof of my truck). The entire frame of the rack is roughly 6' and I have a support brace/mount in the middle. The rod tips do overhang the back of the truck by about 2' or so - but since they are close to 8' above the ground, I am not worried about damage from a fender bender. So far everything stays put completely and I've had no issues.

I have THOUGHT about bagging my reels while on a long haul though but with their location, I feel they are pretty well protected from road gunk and debris.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I store my rods inside my 4Runner when I'm on the highway. The reels are removed, stored separately, and the rod sections are sleeved and bundled together. It's amazing how compact a 12-rod bundle can be when there are no reels hanging off of it. The reels go on the rods, and the combos go on the ski rack when I get to the beach. Why risk damaging a rod and potentially losing a trophy when it takes only a few extra minutes to break them down and store inside the vehicle?  

P.S., if you have a pick-up truck with no cap, then the aforementioned technique doesn't apply


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Consider putting them inside of a PVC tube with caps on either end.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> I store my rods inside my 4Runner when I'm on the highway. The reels are removed, stored separately, and the rod sections are sleeved and bundled together. It's amazing how compact a 12-rod bundle can be when there are no reels hanging off of it. The reels go on the rods, and the combos go on the ski rack when I get to the beach. Why risk damaging a rod and potentially losing a trophy when it takes only a few extra minutes to break them down and store inside the vehicle?
> 
> P.S., if you have a pick-up truck with no cap, then the aforementioned technique doesn't apply



Likewise it can be tough with longer 9' tip sections or longer one piece rods that won't ride inside, these sections go on my ski rack, but I do the same as you with reels, they get stored in a reel case until I reach the fishing grounds and are removed for the trip home. 

Granted, are we talking a 15 minute drive, or several hours plus drive ?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

One down side to riding with them stored on the outside in the racks on the roof is that the rods tend to pick up the highway smudge and grease. I noticed this after driving back from Hatteras once. Now I break them down as Atlanta King does, that works much better and more secure, don't have to worry about gulls when crossing the Bonner Bridge or highway smudge....


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

In my opinion ,No difference either way.. Butt tips forward looks cooler to me...


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*carry alls*

all my rods are covered once and then I have a cover that is thicker from Titan UK. I can hold four large surf rods in this golf bag type wraping. I'd make sure that you bring some sand paper with you just in case you need to shave the ferrule (sp?)/ spigot(?). I mix my tips n butts. I can see the tips thru the sunroof and they'll bounce around a bit but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I love this debate. Thanks everyone, keep those positive thoughts comin' Thank You.
Just to clarify, the reels will be safely stored in the Chevy Trailblazer, while enroute.

Have the roof rack and will be getting a Shooter Rack soon. Any ideas? Remember the rods will be in the roof to IBSP/LBI area.

Hijacked my own thread! Butt Forward.

Getting Shooter Rack, soon. Suggestions? Thamks for the help. PJ


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

a bird'll bust a tip... it'll take a deer or bigger to bust a butt...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

fishinmama said:


> Jack -- kids foam swim noodles, partially slit, can offer some protection to your rods for the trip


tips forward, ever stabbed a dove...I like the noodle on the end...great advice...


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

wow, thats alot of debate for something I never even think about. for whats its worth, got some racks from junkyard for$20 threw em on slap the reels in the cab and toss the rods up top any way you please, peace and hair grease see ya at the beach.


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Butts 1st here


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

Philly Jack said:


> Have a Yakima Ski carrier that I plan to use 2 weeks from now to transport some surf rods down to the OBX from central PA. Tip forward or butt forward? I'm thinking butt forward but i'm not sure. What's your opinion? Thanks for the advice! PJ


pj, like you, for years i traveled using the same yakima rack, with my rods pointing forward with no problem. last year, a bud for the uk [respected caster], while visiting the states noticed and commented to me that i should turn them around to have the butt facing the front. so i turned them. he also warned to never transport the rods in the soft sacks on the exterior rack as the wind will catch it and cause it to porpoise and bend until it breaks.
another rod saving tip is if you have expensive rods [or just rods you value] is to cap the ends. the caps are the rubber "stoppers" used on the ends of canes/walker type aides. you can usually find these at hardware stores. this way the ends where the rods mate are protected from damage. maybe overkill but its a very inexpensive way protect your investment. imho.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey PhillyJack, when are you coming down bud? We gotta do some fishing and drink a couple cold ones!!

For the record, I carry all of my rods in my truck becuase I can't afford a rack yet!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

JeepMike said:


> Hey PhillyJack, when are you coming down bud? We gotta do some fishing and drink a couple cold ones!!
> 
> For the record, I carry all of my rods in my truck becuase I can't afford a rack yet!


Jack was banned from P&S, (along with a number of others.) 

If you want me to pass on a message, shoot me a PM.

R-
.


----------

